# Wallpapers for mobile devices?



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been looking for various wallpapers for my iphone amd ipad and have come up with a few. i know there are some very resourceful people on the boards so I was hoping to get a good resource of wallpapers started here for everyone to share and use.

Ill start by posting what I have found










































I also have a few from the drew estate app. I was hoping to find more Liga and Viaje wallpapers if they are out there. Tatuaje ones are hard to find too


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Here are some wallpapers but not sure if they would work on a phone.
Camacho wallpapers to be exact.

Camacho Desktops/Wallpaper - Social Cigar


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Google search cigar wallpaper and lots of em come up. like i said not sure if some of them are for phones


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea google search brings up some, but google doesn't do to we'll with Tatuaje from my experience.

Plus I have seen some artistic people here take their own personal photos and with a few effects made some great wallpapers. Those unfortunately would not be found on google


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Agreed your self taken pic would prolly be soo much better...and no one else would have it 8)


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dubv23 said:


>


That's my wallpaper!


----------



## mpfuchs (Dec 17, 2012)

Created this from another picture I found on the web. Resolution is optimized for iPhone 4/4S








EDIT: Not sure why it doesn't show up? Do I not have enough posts yet? (Just posted one in another thread)


----------

